# Military press hurts my ****!



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok so iv had military press's in my routine for a couple of months started off around 30k made some excellent progress and now iv got upto 50k doing 2 sets of 8.

I always make sure i have good form keep my back straight and bring the bar down to my chest and up and behind my head.

As its got heavier the small of my back started to ache a little afterwards and as iv progressed aswell as my back my butt cheecks have started to cramp a little and ache slightly after. Is this normal or am i doing something wrong?

Could it be they are just my week points?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

it does hit the lower back tho it should get less a problem, i dont do behind the neck as it forces me out of sync and does hit the shoulder joint much harder IMO


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Do you do em seated or standing???


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Standing at the moment


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Just i had a similar problem used to do press behind neck standing and then front press the same.

Jarred the hell out of me lower back due to old back injry

switched to smith machine problem gone

another option might be too wear a belt when ya doing em


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

try doing push presses. keep the knees slightly bent, fairly close grip...shoulder width at most, push the bar from just below chin level to over head...but triceps dont fully lock out. these really work well.

btw you should ALWAYS keep the knees bent when doing over head presses....and in my opinion, bringing a bar down behind the head while standing, is just asking for an injury.

good luck


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Sharp161 said:


> I always make sure i have good form keep my back straight and bring the bar down to my chest and up and behind my head.
> 
> Could it be they are just my week points?


The normal reason OHP hurts your low back is because you're extending your lumbar spine too much. It's good that you make sure you have good form, but how do you know?

Could you post a vid side on view to get some feedback?

If it doesn't hurt seated (as suggested above) then it probably is your form and that could indicate a weakness.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

What Phys sam said.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm on the same weight chap but I can't lift it standing without wobbling and forcing every muscle in my body to keep me up right. Seated and I can lift the 50Kg no problem.

I'd rather standing as the point of compound is to have the whole body work so maybe drop the weight until form is perfect, that is what I'm doing.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Drop the wieght back a little and wait for your lower back and butt to catch up. I recently took the wieght right back on most of my lifts to aid recovery from a lower back problem and slowly but surely the lifts are returning to their former levels and with the benefit of a stong lower back. Doing 20kg squats, barbell rows and military press seemed like i was really under doing it, but 2.5kg or 5kg increases each week have seen the lifts improve and given all my supporting muscle groups time to improve too. Currently military press is upto 50kg, barbell row 70kg and squat 120kg and without to much complaint from my lower back


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you bringing it down to upper chest or behind the neck?

If your bringing it behind the neck, I would bring it to the front instead.

If you still have the smae problem, incorporate some lower back exercises such as hyper-extensions, good mornings. Squatting and deadlifts are good for lower back too, are you doing these?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i went through a good 6 month period of doing standing military pressing, to the front and behind the neck, and made some great gains. I think hit a brick wall and couldnt get passed a certain weight. Then my lower back started to ache.

i now do seated military press on a smith and tho some would say the ROM isnt the best, i think ive actually improved my shoulder mass, condition and strength by doing them. My rotator cuff holds up nicely too. No problems so far.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Slow the movement down to say 3-4 second negative which will force you to lower the weight but increase time under tension so your delts will still be hit hard. This will also force your core the strengthen up and give you more stability over time.

you could also alternate with Push Press but be sure to hold the lock out for 1 sec at the top of the press to give your core the chance to feel the heavier weight and strengthen otherwise you're just wasting the movement on just your delts and you may as well just do a standard seated movement.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Id try and bring up the week areas which your stating so i would start if you havent already start squatting.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

It used to happen to me to, just in the lower back though. Stopped after a while, maybe my lower back was a weak point. It certainly isn't now though. Do some deads mate, if you don't already


----------

